# CYCLONE AND CREATAMAX



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hows everyone doing out there im brand new to this forum. i have a question about cyclone and creatamax i have just come off a full tub of maximuscle cyclone it lasted me about 2 weeks when it isnt really supposed to. Supposed to last 10 days and im going straight in to my tub of creatine cretamax 8000 gl and i was wodering coming staright off a tub of cyclone would i need to bother with this loading phase of taking 4 milkshakes a day for 5 days ( i always thought this was for them to make a profit so you would buy more anyway).

And yeah i know these products arent the best aroud very pricey so if anyone could give any tips on supps that i should try next that would be great.

Thanks alot in advance guys


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

No if it was me I wouldnt bother loading up mate...

I've used both products in the past and tbh I didnt rate them. Most of the better sups now contain other forms of creatine such as CEE which is absorbed better that normal creatine anyway.

One product I do rate very highly is the V12 range by Sans.

Its not cheep but it is very good, shop around and you can get it for about £35 I think. Personally I only take it before training and it works very well for me that way..

Fab if your dieting also as it contains no calories..

Heres a link..

http://www.sann.net/v12.html


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Used both products too, cyclone is pants IMO and the creatamax is ok but not great. Agree with aftershock V12 products are good but expensive, look at bulk powders for cheaper options - link on home page, but if you have money then V12 is the way forward.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

cheers for the advice lads really appriciate it. I think i need to just be pointed in the right direction cause i aint going to be ripped off by some of these moneygrabbing companys i think i might just hold out for the V12 supp if yous both rate it highly. Try and save up a bit of dosh over next 2 weeks then get it online cause i still have that creatamax to last me. If i go for the bulk powders is there any certain one you recommend thanks again for the advice boys.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yes mate the CEE creatine is all the rage at the mo a lot of ppl signing about it so i'd give that a go. I'd also buy some glutamine to put with it as it aids recovery, which is why I think they put it in Creteamax. Good luck with your training mate


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

oright guys sorry for throwing hundreds of questions at yous but i heard drinking lots of lucozade was good for helping build muscle mass is this true. And whats the deal with drinking alot of milk is it true it adds alot of bodyfat if anyone can anwer ill be really greatful.

cheers guys


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks jamie yove been a real help mate


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

keano said:


> oright guys sorry for throwing hundreds of questions at yous but i heard drinking lots of lucozade was good for helping build muscle mass is this true. And whats the deal with drinking alot of milk is it true it adds alot of bodyfat if anyone can anwer ill be really greatful.
> 
> cheers guys


Not really mate lucozade is an energy drink. The only time you want simple sugars like that is right after training to replace glycogen lost during the workout.. You also need at least 50g of quickly digestable protein at this time to... Something like CN Promass which has the simple carbs and the protein in one product, thats what I use anyway.

Milk, well the fat isnt necesarily bad many people myself included tend to get bloated drinking a lot of milk. I limit myself to about a pint a day and I have this mixed up in the blender with half a pound of cattoge cheese, some udo's oil and sugar free milk shake mix right b4 hitting the sack.. The udo's slowes the digestion on the protein and drip feeds your muscles while you sleep..


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Cheers for the advice Aftershock i owe you one.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> Not really mate lucozade is an energy drink. The only time you want simple sugars like that is right after training to replace glycogen lost during the workout.. You also need at least 50g of quickly digestable protein at this time to... Something like CN Promass which has the simple carbs and the protein in one product, thats what I use anyway.
> 
> Milk, well the fat isnt necesarily bad many people myself included tend to get bloated drinking a lot of milk. I limit myself to about a pint a day and I have this mixed up in the blender with half a pound of cattoge cheese, some udo's oil and sugar free milk shake mix right b4 hitting the sack.. The udo's slowes the digestion on the protein and drip feeds your muscles while you sleep..


Defo agree with you here. Drink lucozade whilst training if you like - I dont cause I drink about 3 pints of water a workout and the lucozade would rot my teeth!

CN Promass is a wicked supp I use this for a meal replacement - I use a CN Pro peptide PWO as it has more amnio's in it I think? Is promass better PWO aftershock?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

keano said:


> thanks jamie yove been a real help mate


No prob mate thats what UK-Muscle is all about


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I've not used the CN Pro peptide... But I think the Pro-peptide contains Casein which is a slow release protein, ideal to take before bedtime for example.

Post workout you want the faster absorbed whey protein and some simple sugars..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> I've not used the CN Pro peptide... But I think the Pro-peptide contains Casein which is a slow release protein, ideal to take before bedtime for example.
> 
> Post workout you want the faster absorbed whey protein and some simple sugars..


Cool i'll look in to that and swap them around maybe...cheers for the pointer


----------

